# What to pull with a PRR T1?



## The Flying Dutchman (Oct 19, 2016)

Hej from a Dutchman living in Danmark!

I am planning to buy a PRR T1 (Broadway Limited). This is the first American loco I am buying, so this is all new to me. The version I will be buying is the one after the modifications.

My question now is what kind of passenger and goods wagons I can use with this T1.

Eelco


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Go to You Tube. Several videos on T1. Nice locomotive. Put in PRR T1.

I have heard of derail problems with the BLI T1. Maybe the modifications you mentioned
will take care of that. I like big engines. I have 3 articulated BLI steam locomotives.
No derail problems at all. The T1 is not an articulated engine, it is a duplex. I almost
purchased a T1 and then found out it is not articulated. It just means the frame is rigid
and not hinged. It is a long engine and even the real one was not fond of curves.


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

A lot of this is new to me so I did a search on PRR T1 on YouTube as suggested. Wow, that is one gorgeous locomotive.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Oct 19, 2016)

The reason for me to buy one, although I'm mainly interested in Dutch railways in the 1950s 

The tuscany red coaches, like those made by Broadway Limited 

http://www.broadway-limited.com/pennsylvaniap70passengercars.aspx

or those made by Walther Models?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Those coaches are beautiful. Very nice. I don't know how wide radius your layout
curves are. T1 requires MINIMUM 22" curves. Another nice BLI PRR passenger
locomotive is the K4s. Although it is a smaller engine it requires minimum 18"
radius. They pulled those coaches also in the 1950s. Granted the T1 is a more
impressive looking locomotive. I like BLI steam engines. Great slow speed running.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There are a couple of dozen books published on the PRR. Your library MIGHT have some (more likely if you were on this side of the Pond, but worth checking). You can also try the Pennsy Technical & Historical Society (www.prrths.com).

Although, when in doubt, refer to Rule #1: Your Layout, Your Rules. Run whatever looks good to you.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The Penny's varnish would almost certainly have been pre and post war Pullman heavyweights. Also, some head end reefers carrying meat or produce, maybe fish, an RPO (rail post office), a baggage car, several coaches, a diner, lounge car, maybe a business car or observation car at the rear. Total cars would typically be between 14 and 18..quite a load.

Bachmann used to make a four-car set, but they had poor coupler mechanisms. I had to modify mine. They are lighted inside, and not something I'm keen on since they flicker a lot.

Rapido trains makes some nice cars, but I'm not sure if any of them are heavyweights...didn't think to remark on them. I do know they make the modern Pullmans with smooth sides.

MTH should have PRR heavyweights, and reports are that they are a good investment.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your help, much appreciated 

So the tuscany red coaches I showed can be used behind my T1, good to know. It would be an interesting sight to put a complete Pennsy train next to the Dutch fast train in my collection, I think there will be some difference


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a video of the prototype. One problem they had was slipping the drivers. There is a quick clip around 3:17 minutes in the video. The were awesome locomotives.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, red or green.

My original Paragon T1.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

The Flying Dutchman said:


> The reason for me to buy one, although I'm mainly interested in Dutch railways in the 1950s
> 
> The tuscany red coaches, like those made by Broadway Limited
> 
> ...


Those BLI cars are really gorgeous. They would look great behind that locomotive.

Mark


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

The Flying Dutchman said:


> Thanks for all your help, much appreciated
> 
> So the tuscany red coaches I showed can be used behind my T1, good to know. It would be an interesting sight to put a complete Pennsy train next to the Dutch fast train in my collection, I think there will be some difference


LOL! Going for the "proto pull" is a most excellent and worthy goal, but it's your road, man, pull whatever you want to see that will stay coupled!
No "MRR Police" will come and break your fingers for a "lashup that never was"! I'd be long dead by now if that was so.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Oct 19, 2016)

They might if I use the T1 to pull some of these 1950s Dutch passenger coaches:

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7464/15969590438_845382edec_b.jpg


----------

